# Broken Torsion Adjustment Bolt



## TWrench (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey all- Tried adjusting my torsion bars last night to account for the weight of my Boss 8.2 Poly V. It is a 2005 Chevy 2500HD EC with the 6.0L. I soaked the adjustment bolts with penetrating lube and let it sit, jacked up the front end of the truck, put a wrench on the bolt and promptly broke the head off the left side bolt. I didn't even attempt the other side. Just wondering what the next step is. Anyone have any tips for removing the bolt and maybe replacing it? Dealt with this problem before? I haven't tried drilling the bolt and using an extractor- broken too many extractors in the past that way- but I will if I have to. Just looking for any other hints/tips. Lets hear em guys- Thanks.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you weld a nut on the broken bolt? or Heat it up and use vise-grips


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

An extractor will get you nowhere I assure you. Welding a nut on doesn't work either as the bolt is too soft (same reason they can and do twist off), it will simply twist off again.

Need a torsion bar unloading tool and a torch or cut off saw. Can you get access to those tools whether is a beg, borrow or rent deal?


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

If you don't have Timbrens yet, try that first. Then decide how important cranking the t-bars is to you. You might find it's good enough right where it is once you have Timbrens...


----------



## TWrench (Dec 6, 2007)

Ordered the Timbren's today, just to make sure I have the extra load capacity- seem like a good idea whether I bump up the torsion bars or not. As for getting that bolt out, I b*tched up and slapped leather- just took it to the shop and let them fight with it 'cause the truck is getting new tires as well. I went with the 265's, which is why I need the extra inch of height to clear them. Thanks for the suggestions though. That's why I love this site!


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

You'll be very happy with that combination once you get it all set up! My D-Max truck gets 4 turns on the bars when the 265 snow tires go on in October, and backed off again in April when the 245 Michelins go back on. I lube the adjuster bolts with FluidFilm every time I move 'em. The Timbrens stay in year-round.


----------



## MRBachand (Jan 23, 2009)

You are going to need a 7 ton puller to push up on the KEY that the bolt pushes up on to hold the torsion bar if you want to remove the bolt and replace it. 

fullsizechevy.com has a great torsion bar page for more detailed info. Under suspensin in the stickies.


----------

